# Ford 1210 Hydrostat PTO not synced



## felix86 (May 15, 2010)

My 1210 PTO is running when the clutch is engaged, the gear grinds when I try to shift to PTO even when my clutch is in. I can disengage it (pop it) when the clutch is in. The PTO shaft turns slowly (no power)when I have it in the off position. Is there a PTO brake on this model? adjustment? or do I have a more serious problem?


----------

